# 1x Johanna Klum Nipple - Seethrough



## Shrike (15 Sep. 2010)

Hey, mein erster Post ..

Ich dachte ich zeig euch mal wie man aus einem Johanna Klum Bild von ihrer *Offiziellen Homepage* etwas .. sagen wir _"mehr"_ rausholen kann.

Die gute Johanna ist hierbei nur ein Beispiel, da ich das gleiche Verfahren schon oft angewandt habe .. 

*
Hier Original und gefiltertes Bild:*







*Ich schwöre DAS IST KEIN FAKE !!! Probierts einfach selbst aus...*

Ich habe zum Beweis (und auch zur Anleitung) ein Video hochgeladen: (Qualität ist leider ziemlich schlecht)

MEGAVIDEO - I'm watching it

Ich benutze Photoshop CS3 .. alles darüber sollte ähnlich funktionieren.. 

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spass beim nachmachen  

Falls ein ausführliches Tutorial von mir erwünscht wird, werde ich gerne eines schreiben  

Haut rein, Shrike


----------



## PoRnFrEaK (15 Sep. 2010)

guter tipp danke


----------



## panda49 (15 Sep. 2010)

Ich hab mir das Video angeschaut und muss sagen ist sehr gut gemacht, mach weiter so mit solchen Bildern.
Danke im voraus.

LG Panda


----------



## Cryston (15 Sep. 2010)

Oha...du rettest meinen Tag mann


----------



## heinzruediger (17 Sep. 2010)

danke, super arbeit !


----------



## Jumio (18 Sep. 2010)

erstmal danke fürs vid  mich würd noch interresieren wer der interpret is bzw wie das lied heißt  ich vermute mal es is n pendulum remix ? ..^^
lg Jumio


----------



## Shrike (18 Sep. 2010)

Jap ist Pendulum 

(Musste leider das "Ergebnisbild" rausnehmen wegen Regeln - Keine XRayBilder - .. Sry..)


----------



## punkerali (18 Sep. 2010)

hätte besser sein können aber es geht nix über phantasie
weiter so


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2010)

gute Arbeit


----------



## el-capo (18 Sep. 2010)

ich sehe nur 1 bild


----------



## jd6910 (18 Sep. 2010)

geile bilder danke man


----------



## mistermio (19 Sep. 2010)

kannze auch gepixel wegmachen?

vielleicht kann man da mal bei gntm ansetzen! :thumbup:


----------



## Bombastic66 (19 Sep. 2010)

merci, leider aber nicht soo viel zu sehen.:-(


----------



## Shrike (20 Sep. 2010)

Wie gesagt. Bild musste ich rausnehmen, und das Video is in Stream-Qualität. (Sprich mehr gibt der stream nich her).. tut mir leid ^^


----------



## florian767 (20 Sep. 2010)

versuch doch mal fraps aus.
und mach damit ein stream da kannst die quali besser einstellen!!

gruß florian


----------



## Javageek321 (20 Sep. 2010)

Hi Leute,
X-Rays sind ja inzwischen recht häufig zu finden, kann mal jemand der vielleicht auch von der algorithmischen Komponente ne Ahnung hat kurz erklären warum das funktiert? Der erste Schritt im Video (Hemd dunkler -> BH sichtbar) scheint noch relativ einleuchtend aber beim Nippel ist ja eigentlich in der Urversion _gar nichts_ zu sehen. Daher muss das eigentlich "Fake" sein oder? Aber wo kommt der Nippel her? (gezeichnet ist er ja offensichtlich nicht)


----------



## Zekki09 (20 Sep. 2010)

hot


----------



## andyarbeit (21 Sep. 2010)

Der "Nippel" entstand nur allein daher, dass du anfangs beim Anwenden des Protokoll-Pinsel den späteren Nippel einfach beim heller-brushen ausgespart hast .... also ein Phantasie-Produkt, das mit ihrem echten nippel bzw. einem wirklichen c-thru nichts zu tun hat - jedenfalls nicht bei dem beispiel im video.
Für Photoshop-Unerfahrene sieht es nach einem "wow" effekt aus - ich würde es eigentlich schon als fake bezeichnen. Sorry!


----------



## Shrike (21 Sep. 2010)

Ich will dem ganzen nicht ganz zustimmen aber auch nicht ganz wiedersprechen.

Es ist definitiv möglich mit Photoshop den nippel einfach sontwohin zu setzen (auf die Strin ), aber das was ich hier versuche ist ein sehr hochbelichtetes Bild ersteinmal mit div. Filtern so abzudunkeln, bis man leichte Abdrucke von Kleidung / Körper sieht.. 

Diese nur ganz leichten Abdrücke werden dann betont (abgedunkelt) und der rest eher heller gemacht. So wird der Abdruck deutlicher. Danach nehme ich die Farbe durch einen Filter erst weg um dann verschiedene Farbtöne die sich ergeben mehr zu betonen (dunkler) oder weniger (heller). Die farbe danach wieder einzufügen (ich wähle meist den Farbton der haut) ist eigentlich nur damit es schöner aussieht.

Wer ganz genau hinsieht, sieht in meinem Video (und deswegen ist es auch dabei), dass ich am Anfang nichts weiter tue als die Helligkeit und Schattierungen zu Filtern (ich nehme hierbei Helligkeit weg weil es ein weißes T-Shirt ist, bei einem Schwarzen Top wird helligkeit erzeugt um Schattierungen sichtbar zu machen).

In sofern ist es wohl kein WIRKLICHER SeeThrough, aber die Abdrücke sind echt.. Ich habe keine leere stelle genommen und irgendwas hingemalt .. ich habe nur abgedunkelt / aufgehellt...


----------



## constantine1109 (24 Sep. 2010)

Wow,das ist ja mal echt der Hammer!:thumbup:


----------



## Michaelis (31 Okt. 2010)

Die würd ich gern mal oben ohne sehen! Super!


----------



## newster123 (6 Nov. 2010)

Vielen Dank für Johanna


----------



## DerDude (6 Nov. 2010)

sry aber wenn du nur an der Stelle des Nippels abdunkelst wie in diesem Video kannst du genau so auch einem Haufen Schnee einen Nippel verpassen. In dem Bsp. kommt es nun wirklich einem Aufmalen gleich !.

Das das ganze funktioniert bei eh schon leichten seethroughs und bei über bzw. unterbelichteten Bildern ist bekannt. Aber das Bsp. ist kein gutes..


----------



## ObelixIII (10 Nov. 2010)

immer wieder nett anzusehen


----------



## schaumamal (10 Nov. 2010)

super Vid, egal ob fake oder nicht, ich finde die Entstehung im Vidio gut, habe das ganze nun schon bei privaten Bildern ausbropiert, mit Wow-Effekt.:thumbup:


----------



## flok_mok (10 Nov. 2010)

cool mehr von der kleinen


----------



## baumfred (11 Nov. 2010)

Bitte um Tutorial!


----------



## kalle321 (14 Nov. 2010)

thanks


----------



## jizzi (23 Nov. 2010)

Danke für die Mühe für das Tutorial...


----------



## Deluxe.P (2 Dez. 2010)

nice , danke !


----------



## Reingucker (22 Dez. 2010)

danke


----------



## misterright76 (22 Dez. 2010)

Sehr schön, danke :thumbup:


----------



## wotanpride (3 Apr. 2011)

Thx


----------



## drpdfp (3 Apr. 2011)

na ja es gibt bessere bilder


----------



## dumbas (3 Apr. 2011)

thx


----------



## f567 (11 Mai 2011)

viel arbeit gemacht.


----------



## Reingucker (31 Mai 2011)

is ja gut


----------



## klomb0511 (1 Juni 2011)

seh nur das original


----------



## Q (1 Juni 2011)

klomb0511 schrieb:


> seh nur das original





> _Geändert von General (15.09.2010 um 15:56 Uhr) Grund: X-Ray Bild gelöscht _



German fakes sind nicht erlaubt  Steht in den Regeln!


----------



## Posuk (5 Juni 2011)

Könntest du das auch mit ein paar Fotos die ich dir gebe machen ? Please , thanks !


----------



## fsk1899 (11 Juni 2011)

johanna ist echt sehr hübsch. da würd ich auch gerne viel mehr sehen. bei mtv hatte sie uns immer schöne einblicke gewährt. jetzt sieht man leider nicht mehr so viel von ihr.


----------



## Custec (7 Okt. 2013)

Da muss man mal drauf kommen.


----------



## MIB1986 (8 Okt. 2013)

sehr geiles verfahren


----------



## günther987 (8 Okt. 2013)

Woow, tolles Bild , danke


----------



## CBB (8 Okt. 2013)

wunder technik


----------



## Gooupy (30 Okt. 2014)

Dankeschön.


----------



## martini99 (31 Okt. 2014)

Gut gemacht und Danke für die Erläuterungen ☺☺☺


----------



## snoopy63 (31 Okt. 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, wofür sich die Leute bedanken.
Bei mir wird nur ein Bild angezeigt und zwar das Original.


----------



## januskopf (20 Jan. 2015)

bei mir wird leider auch nur das Original angezeigt. Kannst du das bearbeitete Bild nochmal hochladen?


----------



## ladrao (6 Feb. 2015)

Zumindest interessant danke!


----------



## matze9999 (29 Juli 2015)

danke für das pic und die idee


----------



## gogoyubari (6 Aug. 2015)

geile Maus :thx:


----------



## Gringo (17 Aug. 2015)

langweiliggggg


----------



## Tkniep (4 Dez. 2015)

Na da hast du dir viel Mühe gemacht vielen Dank für die tolle Arbeit in


----------



## madhatter (5 Sep. 2017)

trying to see thru but cant :<


----------

